
Weak Abstractions - lorenzogil
http://redbeacon.github.io/2014/07/18/Weak-Abstractions
======
_random_
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaky_abstraction](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leaky_abstraction)

